# Polarkoordinaten



## Flying-Hawk (28. April 2004)

Hallo,
ich wollte den Effekt desen Beschreibung unter diesem Link zusehen ist: http://www.gfx4ever/
nachbilden doch irgendwie will es mir nicht gelingen das Ergebniss sieht anders aus. Ich vermute das es irgentwas mit der Option Polarkoordinaten zutuhen hat.
Wenn ich es nähmlich anwende sieht das Ergebniss anders aus. Die Schrift ist nicht am oberen Rand sondern an den Seiten. Unten habe ich einpaar Bilder dazu angefügt.
So sollte es aussehen:


----------



## Flying-Hawk (28. April 2004)

so sieht mein Ergebniss aus:


----------



## Flying-Hawk (28. April 2004)

und so sieht mein Bild nach der Anwendung der Polarkoordinaten aus:


----------



## Flying-Hawk (28. April 2004)

Und so sollte es nach desen Anwendung aussehen:


----------



## lucide (28. April 2004)

Bei den Polarkoordinaten gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Wenn du dieses GFX groß schreibst, bekommst du genau dieses Bild.

Bei 

http://www.666-hellish.com/index.php?link=tutorial&kategorie=4&sid=023a65ebf9f820661e0a5e56fe26b71e

kannst du dir 2 pdf Dateien über Polarkoordinaten herunterladen. Ist sehr informativ, welche Figuren zustande kommen


----------



## MeggieX (29. April 2004)

Mit Groß und Kleinschreiben hat das wenig zu tun.
Der Trick ist, dass nach der Polaranwendung möglichts oben am Bildrand der Schriftzug verbunden sein muß.
Also ev. das Wort ein wenig verschieben. Dann sollte es klappen.
Auf http://www.photozauber.de ist es auch noch mal beschrieben. Vielleicht kommst Du damit besser klar.

Meggie


----------



## lucide (29. April 2004)

Ach so 
Bei mir hat es nämlich nur mit der Großschreibung funktioniert. Selbst das Verschieben hat sich nicht so ausgewirkt, daß es dann so aussah wie es aussehen sollte.


----------

